# Photo contest!



## myboydoc26 (Mar 26, 2008)

Okay I have seen this done alot and I thought it would be fun  What you have to do is you can go on any edit site any make your pics like you would for a siggy and then after a certain point I will judge them! I hope you have fun! Oh and you can only have as many as two pics so I don't get overloaded :lol: Or you can just have one.  Enjoy!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

oo I got one!! 









hehe chance looks so pretty in that picture 

Ill add my other one if I can find it!


----------



## myboydoc26 (Mar 26, 2008)

I LOVE it haf! You did great! I can't wait to see your other one! This is going to be hard to choose the winners. :wink: Great job!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

aw thanks  im still looking for the other one idk why i cant find it but ill keep looking


----------



## myboydoc26 (Mar 26, 2008)

ok. I hope you find it!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

oooh I'll do one...give me 1-3 hours to make it...and I don't think it will look as good HAF, but I'll give it my best shot!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

aw thanks I bet your will


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

here's mine...it's not the best but I"m happy with the way it turned out


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I would like to enter this contest but I have one question...

how do I put multiple different photos in the same siggy? Can I use photoshop for that? THANKS!!!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

yep...I actually use two photo editing things...I use photoshop and photofiltre...I used photoshop for the background and photofiltre for the rest hehe


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

omg thats soooo good!!! Its deff better then mine!!!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

no I don't think so


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

Ok sorry it took so long to reply I just got home. Sonny, I Love it! It is great! very good. And to blumagic I am not sure how to do two pics  I will try and find out. You guys are great! keep em comin.  O and to everyone I forgot my old pasword  so I am now myboydoc instead of myboydoc26 so yes I am the same person. Everything is the same except for the 26. Thanks


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I did this one in 15 mins. 
I'll make a better one later...


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

My entires:


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

Supermane- I love it! I think it is very good for 15 min. I can't wait to see your other one! :wink: I bet it will be great.
JDI- Those are amazing! You did a great job!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

those are really good you guys!


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

HorsesAreForever said:


> those are really good you guys!


I know.  Sonny's was really good I think. I can't wait till more come in.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, very nice job, everyone!


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

Anyone else have some artistic talent in need of showing? :wink:


----------



## inthesaddle523 (May 12, 2008)

I want to enter, but I am not that good. I definatly dont think mine is going to be better than JDI's


----------



## inthesaddle523 (May 12, 2008)

Here are my pictures. They feature Tater, my baby boy!

Number 1: 









number 2:


----------



## inthesaddle523 (May 12, 2008)

Sorry, I arranged the picuter without thinking. I put his name in the bottom right hand corner where the horseforum.com thing was. It says " TATER, My beloved boy"


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw that's really good! I like the first version the most.  Tater is very cute.


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

inthesaddle523 said:


> I want to enter, but I am not that good. I definatly dont think mine is going to be better than JDI's


Yours turned out great! I love the color in the background and your horse is gorgous! :shock: Great job!


----------



## inthesaddle523 (May 12, 2008)

Thanks!  It was just that I hadn't done this for a while. I like the first one too, because you can see him more clearly. For the second one the bright colors don't match with the dark colors in the background. I was just sort of fooling around with the second one.


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

inthesaddle523 said:


> Thanks!  It was just that I hadn't done this for a while. I like the first one too, because you can see him more clearly. For the second one the bright colors don't match with the dark colors in the background. I was just sort of fooling around with the second one.


Don't worry about it! I think it lokked great! This is going to be hard to choose the winner. :wink:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

2 more versions:


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> 2 more versions:


Those are great JDI! I love it!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow JDI, that is very nice!!  I love the colors.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

I dont know if any of these are the kind of thing you mean but...


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Really nice job, moo!


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

Those are great moo! I absolutely LOVE them!


----------



## inthesaddle523 (May 12, 2008)

Can I enter another time? I have been practicing and I am getting a lot better(thats my thought)


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

inthesaddle523 said:


> Can I enter another time? I have been practicing and I am getting a lot better(thats my thought)


Of course! I can't wait to see what you make!


----------



## inthesaddle523 (May 12, 2008)

I'm almost done! Is going to be of my gelding, Captain.


----------



## inthesaddle523 (May 12, 2008)

Hey, I finally finished. I know it took a long time, but my computer crashed an I lost a few images, including this one. So I started over. This one looks better than the original! lol












Reply to tell me if you like it! Also, is there ever going to be a winner? Impatient....lol


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh my goodness, that is so nice! I want one! What program are you using?


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

inthesaddle523 said:


> Hey, I finally finished. I know it took a long time, but my computer crashed an I lost a few images, including this one. So I started over. This one looks better than the original! lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it! I am acually working on the winner today  I will be posting it in a few minutes as photo contest results. Great job!


----------



## inthesaddle523 (May 12, 2008)

I'm so excited!


----------



## inthesaddle523 (May 12, 2008)

And FGR, I use GIMP. Its free, but it can work just as well as Photoshop!


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

Ok everyone great job! The results are out under photo contest results. Once again great job! :wink:


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

wow - impressive work everyone!!! :shock:


----------

